# Wolves Delisted in Progress



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Secretary of the Interior Ken Salazar today affirmed the decision by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to remove gray wolves from the list of threatened and endangered species in the western Great Lakes and the Northern Rocky Mountain states of Idaho and Montana and parts of Washington, Oregon and Utah. Wolves will remain a protected species in Wyoming. 

“The recovery of the gray wolf throughout significant portions of its historic range is one of the great success stories of the Endangered Species Act,” Salazar said. “When it was listed as endangered in 1974, the wolf had almost disappeared from the continental United States. Today, we have more than 5,500 wolves, including more than 1,600 in the Rockies.” 

“The successful recovery of this species is a stunning example of how the Act can work to keep imperiled animals from sliding into extinction,” he said. “The recovery of the wolf has not been the work of the federal government alone. It has been a long and active partnership including states, tribes, landowners, academic researchers, sportsmen and other conservation groups, the Canadian government and many other partners.” 

The Fish and Wildlife Service originally announced the decision to delist the wolf in January, but the new administration decided to review the decision as part of an overall regulatory review when it came into office. The Service will now send the delisting regulation to the Federal Register for publication. 

The Service decided to delist the wolf in Idaho and Montana because they have approved state wolf management plans in place that will ensure the conservation of the species in the future. 

At the same time, the Service determined wolves in Wyoming would still be listed under the Act because Wyoming’s current state law and wolf management plan are not sufficient to conserve its portion of northern Rocky Mountain wolf population. 

Gray wolves were previously listed as endangered in the lower 48 states, except in Minnesota where they were listed as threatened. The Service oversees three separate recovery programs for the gray wolf; each has its own recovery plan and recovery goals based on the unique characteristics of wolf populations in each geographic area. 

Wolves in other parts of the 48 states, including the Southwest wolf population, remain endangered and are not affected by the actions taken today.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Now I just hope that the anti hunters can buy a judge. This, if some judge deosn't overturn, will finally give us the oportunity to *MANAGE* the wolf like all other predators.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

*Wow*

Don't know about others, but this is great news to me. I spoke with a buddy in Elk City just last night. He has a cabin on the American River and he held the phone out his door and let me listen to a few wolves howling back and forth. This is wolves interacting amongst and between cabins!


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

What is it you want to hear that hasnt already been said about the Wolf. I can tell you this it wont matter to the Elk or any other animal in the woods. If you or any hunter gets a chance to hunt the best predator in the forrest you better give him the up most respect that he deserves. And when you are ready to kill him , dont do it in hate. And Of course Iam not real happy about this, but hey thats just who I am.


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Now that is a surprise.

I would have thought Obama would thumb it down.

Does he know about this? :wink:


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

crazy wolf said:


> What is it you want to hear that hasnt already been said about the Wolf. I can tell you this it wont matter to the Elk or any other animal in the woods. *We'll definitely just agree to disagree on that.* If you or any hunter gets a chance to hunt the best predator in the forrest you better give him the up most respect that he deserves. *The freakin wolf deserves no more respect from me than elk, deer, bear, or any other animal. I respect them all.* And when you are ready to kill him , dont do it in hate. *Nope, but I'll be happy to know I'm doing my part in Managing our wildlife!* And Of course Iam not real happy about this, but hey thats just who I am.
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


And why is it you're not happy? Do you think the wolf should be managed different than ALL other species?  For crap sake all we want is to MANAGE the damn things, so if ya feel like you need to throw in your extermination rhetoric or something, get off the thread and start your own. :darkbeer:


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

If they do open wolf hunting, I hope it's not a draw, cause it would be harder than heck to get a tag. Everyone I know would put in more than ten tickets a piece.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

crazy wolf said:


> What is it you want to hear that hasnt already been said about the Wolf. I can tell you this it wont matter to the Elk or any other animal in the woods. If you or any hunter gets a chance to hunt the best predator in the forrest you better give him the up most respect that he deserves. And when you are ready to kill him , dont do it in hate. And Of course Iam not real happy about this, but hey thats just who I am.
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


good post CW.:darkbeer:


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nope*

The management plan that was accepted long ago and would have started last year includes open over the counter tags. Anyone with a hunting license can get a tag but they will monitor the number of wolves taken. When the number of wolves that the Fish and Game Department has set as a quota, or maximum wolves to be taken, the season is over. This is how they do mountain lion now. I eat my Mt. Lion tag every year.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have said it before and I will say it agian. I will take ten or so for my property in the U.P. of Michigan please.:darkbeer:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

We have more wolfs than any one and they are still on the list. Probably because Yellow Stone National Park and that sucks.


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

crazy wolf said:


> What is it you want to hear that hasnt already been said about the Wolf. I can tell you this it wont matter to the Elk or any other animal in the woods. If you or any hunter gets a chance to hunt the best predator in the forrest you better give him the up most respect that he deserves. And when you are ready to kill him , dont do it in hate. And Of course Iam not real happy about this, but hey thats just who I am.
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


Are you serious? One wolf cant take down anything, it takes one and 12 of his best buddys. Who said anything about hate? Sounds like you may need some education in Wolfology. You mean to tell me that when we start shooting wolves, they won't fear human presence more than they do now? I think they will. What respect does a wolf pack deserve for sport killing? I think you are off, but hey, thats just what I think.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Need to trap and send a few hundred to Washington DCs parks wheather in city or where ever.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome recovery story, and I implore every hunter to responsibly manage the wolf population in accordance with state reg's without falling prey to propaganda from either side of the issue.:thumbs_up


----------



## fireforthall (Jul 19, 2007)

Wy is the reason they were put back on the list last year. The have a very poor managment set up for them. Don't get me wrong i think there should not be a set number to be taken, hell take them all. They have done a number on the elk here and the grey wolf is not even native to these parts anyway! If they wanted to put wolfs back into Idaho they should have saved the Timber wolf and managed them. As far as I am concerned kill them all! That way I can start to hunt elk again.


----------



## BrentMartell (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't respect the states decision and sportsman who deal with it are not clearly living in our reality. The wolf has been very successful at establishing itself and it is past due to be managed period. Elk cows need a 90% survival rate to maintain the herds and there are areas well below 75%. Hunting does take some of the cows out but it is minimal. This is a real issue and has little to do with emotion from a management stand point.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

fireforthall said:


> Wy is the reason they were put back on the list last year. The have a very poor managment set up for them. Don't get me wrong i think there should not be a set number to be taken, hell take them all. They have done a number on the elk here and the grey wolf is not even native to these parts anyway! If they wanted to put wolfs back into Idaho they should have saved the Timber wolf and managed them. As far as I am concerned kill them all! That way I can start to hunt elk again.


Aaaaand thanks for illustrating what I was talking about in my last post. The elk aren't yours, buddy. :thumbs_do


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

*well?*



jesseo said:


> Aaaaand thanks for illustrating what I was talking about in my last post. The elk aren't yours, buddy. :thumbs_do


Well, they do belong to the people of the state..................:darkbeer:


I truly believe that most, if not all, sportsman will treat the wolf as they do any other species. In that, I mean that hunters will hunt them in seasons with a tag in their pocket just like elk, deer, bear, mt lion, turkey, etc. 

It's been said before many times, but many do not, or cannot, understand the absolute frustration many of us have felt for so long. I guess you can't really understand it until you actualy LIVE it like we have to. I'm just hopeful that we can get their numbers under control so we can all move forward in the future with sustainable populations of all predator and prey species alike.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> Well, they do belong to the people of the state..................:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> I truly believe that most, if not all, sportsman will treat the wolf as they do any other species. In that, I mean that hunters will hunt them in seasons with a tag in their pocket just like elk, deer, bear, mt lion, turkey, etc.
> ...


Well said. I completely agree. :darkbeer: I hope WY can come up with a similar plan so they can get wolves de-listed and managed, too. What bothers me is when people fall for the "saverelk" propaganda and want to kill all of the wolves so they can have easy hunts again. Their attitude hurts the chances of proper management almost as much as the animal rights activists. But to reiterate, I'm _all for_ proper management, and I hope WY gets their act together so they can join the party.:darkbeer:

Edit: between your quote and my response, that's a LOT of beer. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

What do they taste like? maybe, ELK!


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

bigtruckerd said:


> What do they taste like? maybe, ELK!


You are what you eat... :smile:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

bigtruckerd said:


> What do they taste like? maybe, ELK!


Real close take some back with you.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

:thumbs_up


jesseo said:


> Awesome recovery story, and I implore every hunter to responsibly manage the wolf population in accordance with state reg's without falling prey to propaganda from either side of the issue.:thumbs_up


that is right there has been alote of heated and emotional discusion on this topic and I think that people need to step back and look at it objectivly. Yes they need to be managed but they don't need to be wiped out.


----------



## SpikeElk (Mar 27, 2005)

:thumbs_up
This is great news, who of thunk it with Obama and Salazar? Go to any anti hunting site, they are sure cussing the Pres. Thirty days after delisting is final the antis will have it in court again. The sooner it is in court the sooner it will be settled. Some years down the road there will not be so much emotion in a wolf management, it will be just like bears and mountain lions being hunted now. For the moment this is a great victory for state's rights, hunting in general, and sound wildlife management. I am still doing backflips! 

Happy Trails!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

jesseo said:


> Well said. I completely agree. :darkbeer: I hope WY can come up with a similar plan so they can get wolves de-listed and managed, too. *What bothers me is when people fall for the "saverelk" propaganda * *yeah, saveelk gets a little over the top sometimes but his information is NOT all propaganda, as I am fully aware of a bunch of the elk kiled for sport and left to lay. Not more than 40 air miles from my home.* and want to kill all of the wolves so they can have easy hunts again. Their attitude hurts the chances of proper management almost as much as the animal rights activists. But to reiterate, I'm _all for_ proper management, and I hope WY gets their act together so they can join the party.:darkbeer:
> 
> Edit: between your quote and my response, that's a LOT of beer. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


yes, lots o' beer



by the way, if you reallt took a close look at Wyoming's plan and understood the state, you could probably see exactly why they have their plan the way they do, or tried. The fact is that much of the state (_where WY has the wolf classified as a Predator, rather than Big Game animal_) holds nothing for the wolf other than conflicts with man. For anyone that wants to truly understand, do some research and see for yourself. Hell, Ed Bangs, the USFWS head of the wolf recovery effort agreed with Wyomin's plan for just that reason.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

by the way, I find it funny that this would be moved out of the bowhunting forum, as it has everything to do with MY bowhunting, as well as many others.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------

